# missing MTP driver- can't use MP3 player



## aeh223 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just purchased a sandisk sansa express mp3 player. It only works in MTP mode and my computer is saying that there is no driver. (Windows XP system) When I try to install the driver, it says that no driver is found. I spent about 3 hours with the tech support for sandisk and another 3 hours with tech support for my Sony computer. They said to reset the BIOS and reinstall the USB controllers. This didn't work either. I have 2 devices that aren't working, so I know that it isn't a hardware problem with the mp3 player. Help!


----------

